# Tamron Announcing New 150-500 Shortly? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 4, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/tamron-announcing-new-150-500-shortly-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/tamron-announcing-new-150-500-shortly-cr1/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Tamron announcement November 7, 2103

</strong>As <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/10/tamron-to-announce-new-tele-zoom-next-week/" target="_blank">previously mentioned</a>, Tamron will be announcing a new lens on November 7, 2013.</p>
<p>Apparently the new lens will be a replacement for the current 200-500 f/5-6.3 lens. The new lens will have an increased zoom range (150-500?) and vibration correction (Tamron’s IS).</p>
<p>This is going to be a development announcement, we won’t see the lens until well into 2014. Pricing will not be immediately announced either.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2013/11/03/tamron-to-announce-a-repalcement-for-their-200-500mm-f5-6-3-lens-next-week/" target="_blank">PR</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Albi86 (Nov 4, 2013)

Sad enough to announce the development of a new version of an old, not so great lens.

Though to be fair, Tamron is being doing nice things lately, so it might be interesting.

Maybe they are delayed because the engineering team is working on lenses for the a7?


----------



## Albi86 (Nov 4, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > Sad enough to announce the development of a new version of an old, not so great lens.
> ...



Not the smartest one, since it screams "don't buy the version 1".


----------



## hoodlum (Nov 4, 2013)

Here is the patent for what is coming.

http://photorumors.com/2012/10/25/tamron-files-a-patent-for-a-150-600mm-f5-6-3-lens/

It will likely weight 3kg and cannot be handheld at 600mm. I don't see this as a replacement for Sigma 50-500mm which can be handheld when needed. This new Tamron will be a tripod only lens.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 4, 2013)

hoodlum said:


> Here is the patent for what is coming.
> 
> http://photorumors.com/2012/10/25/tamron-files-a-patent-for-a-150-600mm-f5-6-3-lens/
> 
> It will likely weight 3kg and cannot be handheld at 600mm. I don't see this as a replacement for Sigma 50-500mm which can be handheld when needed. This new Tamron will be a tripod only lens.



600mm and F6.3 at the long end? That's going to be a 95mm chunk of glass at the end.... Similar sized FIXED lenses from Canon weigh in at around 2.6Kilos and cost $6000... If true, we are probably looking at 3-3.5Kilos for this lens (zooms weigh more than fixed) and probably $3000...


----------



## iron-t (Nov 4, 2013)

Will be exciting if it has decent optical performance, but that seems extremely unlikely. I'd much rather see a narrower zoom range with fewer compromises, or a prime that comes close to an L at a better price. Canon has way too little competition when it comes to quality telephotos.


----------



## hoodlum (Nov 4, 2013)

Someone needs to come out with a current high quality 400mm f5.6 prime. I would switch systems for a high quality handheld bird lens.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 4, 2013)

hoodlum said:


> Someone needs to come out with a current high quality 400mm f5.6 prime. I would switch systems for a high quality handheld bird lens.


I think that there are a lot of people interested in a new version of the 400F5.6.... I would get it....


----------



## Khufu (Nov 5, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> hoodlum said:
> 
> 
> > Someone needs to come out with a current high quality 400mm f5.6 prime. I would switch systems for a high quality handheld bird lens.
> ...



I love my 400mm f/5.6L... Is there anything this "lot" of people need from it that it doesn't have/do?! Weather sealing, sure, but asides from that I love it's relatively light weight and small size without IS/zoom/wider aperture - coupled with the 5D3 sensor's ISO handling this thing's even incredible when losing daylight! 
I guess closer focusing would be nice but that'd maybe ruin the magical optical formula!


----------



## hoodlum (Nov 5, 2013)

Khufu said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > hoodlum said:
> ...



The 400mm is 20 years old so a current design would be a noticeable upgrade in IQ. IS would add to it's value as you could shoot using lower ISOs for non-BIF shots.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 5, 2013)

Khufu said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > hoodlum said:
> ...



It's a good lens but it could be significantly sharper, and it desperately needs IS. Try a 300mm f/2.8 +1.4xTC and you will see what a tack sharp modern lens can do. Even my Sigma Tele Macro f/5.6 400mm is sharper than my former 400mm f/5.6 L. That is not just a personal view, you can check the MTFs on Photozone.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 5, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Khufu said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Having used a 600F4 (not mine... wish it was...) the difference between the latest long lenses and the old designs is night and day... it really spoils you... The 400F5.6 is not a sharp lens. Modern zoom lenses like the 70-200F4 are significantly sharper and even with a teleconverter can out-resolve the 400F5.6 , and when a zoom lens is sharper than a prime, you know the prime needs to be re-worked.


----------



## jthomson (Nov 5, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Having used a 600F4 (not mine... wish it was...) the difference between the latest long lenses and the old designs is night and day... it really spoils you... The 400F5.6 is not a sharp lens. Modern zoom lenses like the 70-200F4 are significantly sharper and even with a teleconverter can out-resolve the 400F5.6 , and when a zoom lens is sharper than a prime, you know the prime needs to be re-worked.



Not sure this is going to happen. Look at the 200mm F2.8L. The 70-200mm zooms have gone through two or more iterations and are now arguably sharper. The 200mm f2.8L is about the same vintage as the 400mm f5.6L, both were stellar lenses in their day, but the trend now is for zooms. Just be glad canon has kept producing the 400mm. No one else has anything comparable.


----------



## cavacoide (Nov 6, 2013)

I think this is real!!!
http://sail2ithaki.livejournal.com/205243.html


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Nov 6, 2013)

Khufu said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > hoodlum said:
> ...


I agree, my 400mm is a very nice lens, fun to play with it when coupled with the 2x II extender.
My 6D's ISO allows me to be less limited to the 5.6 aperture than when I was shooting with a Rebel.
Although, I still really wished I had IS, which is why I sometimes hesitate on getting a 100-400L, but other than that I love everything about prime.
I find myself not being able to do extreme panning handheld because of the lack of IS


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 6, 2013)

But for all the reasons you mentioned, this is a very versatile, remarkable lens that is easy to take along with several other lenses and another body.

sek



Khufu said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > hoodlum said:
> ...


----------

